# Yet another wrong shank-collet mistake.



## praveendv (Apr 3, 2013)

hi All,
My bad, I was out of my mind when I bought ~$120 Freud slot cutter without noticing shank size. I have Bosch POF 1400 and this does not fit. Almost all hope gone when searched for 1/4" to 1/2" adapter.  Yet trying here again.
Any suggestions how I could, somehow, use it with my router?
Also, appreciate suggestions on a cheap router with 1/2 collet.
--Thanks.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Perhaps there is still hope Praveen. Elaire Corporation -Router Collets


----------



## 1/2 90 (May 7, 2012)

Hi Praveen
You need to go from 1/4 " to 1/2 ", if I read your post correctly. I may be wrong, but I don't think that's possible. If such an adapter was available, I certainly would not trust it in my setup. Also, one would think that if such a device was available, it would limit depth of cut severely, and would also place a huge strain on your router's bearings. 

As far as 1/2 " routers go, I recommend you look at the Triton, whatever model is sold in India. Tons of features, great value for money.

Hope this helps
Ant


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes you can make your own,you just need a metal lathe..and yes they are safe to use I have for the last 5 years.

===


praveendv said:


> hi All,
> My bad, I was out of my mind when I bought ~$120 Freud slot cutter without noticing shank size. I have Bosch POF 1400 and this does not fit. Almost all hope gone when searched for 1/4" to 1/2" adapter.  Yet trying here again.
> Any suggestions how I could, somehow, use it with my router?
> Also, appreciate suggestions on a cheap router with 1/2 collet.
> --Thanks.


----------



## 1/2 90 (May 7, 2012)

Nice work...I stand corrected. My issue with an adapter like this, is that:
a) One needs a lathe and the skill and know-how to machine parts.
b) A slot cutter, I would think, exerts more force perpendicular to the axis of rotation than a profile bit.
Have you tried using large diameter bits in this adapter?
Regards
Ant

Ant
Ant


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

"Have you tried using large diameter bits in this adapter? "
Yes up to 2 1/2" OD one without any errors.( http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5722&site=ROCKLER ) you don't need to have a lathe just have a mate that has one...most will do that type of job for a nice cup tea..

Start with the item below▼
MLCS Router Collet Extension

But with a add on note,almost all router bits can be found in the 1/4" shank size..
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/30226-panel-doors-1-4-router.html

==






allirog said:


> Nice work...I stand corrected. My issue with an adapter like this, is that:
> a) One needs a lathe and the skill and know-how to machine parts.
> b) A slot cutter, I would think, exerts more force perpendicular to the axis of rotation than a profile bit.
> Have you tried using large diameter bits in this adapter?
> ...


----------



## 1/2 90 (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for the extra info and links, BJ.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Pick up a used router on Craigslist.


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

praveendv said:


> hi All,
> My bad, I was out of my mind when I bought ~$120 Freud slot cutter without noticing shank size. I have Bosch POF 1400 and this does not fit. Almost all hope gone when searched for 1/4" to 1/2" adapter.  Yet trying here again.
> Any suggestions how I could, somehow, use it with my router?
> Also, appreciate suggestions on a cheap router with 1/2 collet.
> --Thanks.


again you gonna have problem because in india bosch sell in metric not imperial.
i have own this router in india and it has 6mm and 8mm collet not 1/4 inch.remember 1/4 is 6.35mm and this 0.35mm gap is more than enough.

when i had import Leigh super Fmt jig(which is not anymore in use as i m in japan now) from canada had really hard time to find 1/2 inch collet router and my seach end at ENDICO - Electric Hand Power Tools India | Manufacturer & Exporter
they are punjab base router manufacturing company and ISO 9002-2008 certified.
if you will ask them they can provide you 1/2 inch collet router.


----------



## praveendv (Apr 3, 2013)

hi All,
Many thanks for the replies.

@Chuck: I could find only a reducing adapter there, or I misunderstood you.
@Bj: I wish I had some access to lathe.  Will it be possible to get one for me?
@Kuldeep: My 1400 came with 6mm, 8mm and 1/4" collet. Thanks again for the pointer, I'll check with them.

--thanks.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Praveen, your 1400 is not designed to use 1/2' shank bits. You are best off to sell the slot cutter and order one to fit your router or look for a different router.


----------



## praveendv (Apr 3, 2013)

Mike said:


> Praveen, your 1400 is not designed to use 1/2' shank bits. You are best off to sell the slot cutter and order one to fit your router or look for a different router.


Thanks Mike, I'm thinking of last option. I'll look for a local brand.
--Thanks.


----------



## Bala61 (Jun 12, 2014)

I think you have option in Bosch, Makita as well as DeWalt with a 1/2" collet. Even Hitachi maybe having some models. I have seen only fixed base router from Hitachi here.


----------



## praveendv (Apr 3, 2013)

Bala61 said:


> I think you have option in Bosch, Makita as well as DeWalt with a 1/2" collet. Even Hitachi maybe having some models. I have seen only fixed base router from Hitachi here.


Hi Bala, Nope, the only available options in Indian market, for heavy duty routers are either 10 are 12mm.
I finally bought Makita with 12mm collet. Then I brought a 12to1/2 collet adapter.
I feel Makita looks down on Indian market. In Europe, the adapter comes with the router.
--regards, Praveen


----------



## Bala61 (Jun 12, 2014)

About couple of years back Bosch was selling Gof 2000 here in India, looks like they have taken it out. I bought my Dewalt 625 right here in Indore. You will have problem with the imperial and metric diameters. If you can contact Yash tools of Ahmedabad, they custom make the bits as per your shank size for the type of router.


----------

